# A Band Of Orcs Interview by Mike Lyon



## spfxmasks.com (Feb 3, 2009)

Please check out their music on MySpace at A Band of Orcs - Winter Death at the Mateel Feb 28 on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads and on the web at A Band of Orcs Heavy Metal Lair

Their masks were created by *Rusty Slusser* and *SPFXMasks*. As to whether we here at SPFXMasks made their Orc masks or their human disguise masks... we'll never tell! If you'd like to add our MySpace as well, we're at MySpace.com - SPFX Masks - 37 - Male - SANTA MONICA, California - www.myspace.com/spfxmasks.

*A Band Of Orcs Interview by Mike Lyon*
A Band Of Orcs interview by Mike Lyon Video by YOUR MUSIC MAGAZINE - MySpace Video


----------

